# Florastor- Does it work?



## kathy sabin (Jun 19, 2007)

I have both C and D, does Florastor help? Secondly, do you take it every day or just when you have D?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I moved this over to the probitoics forum.There are some people here that have tried it and it does seem to work well for some people.I don't think we have enough information on any of the probiotics to make a real good prediction as to who it may help (and even if we did we'd only know what % of people it worked for, not whether it would work specifically for you).K.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

Florastor has been very helpful in decreasing gas. I may have to take it for the rest of my life.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Kathy







For me the Florastor has been a lifesaver! If it does help you you will have to take the 2 capsules every day as it's a yeast-based probiotic. If you do stop taking it the beneficial yeast that Florastor establishes in your system will die off and stop the helpful action they provide your GI track. It will not work taking it just when you have the 'D' as it's not a drug, only a supplement.Below are some links where it's been discussed plenty on this forum. Also make sure to download and read any PDFs I have provided through these links as they are mainly clinical trials that have been performed to show how efficient it is for many GI related issues including IBS.Another Probiotic QuestionNeed Good ProbioticAs for the URL to the US website, at this time they seem to be remodeling their site. Below is the link to their Canadian website where they offer plenty of information also:Florastor CanadaMake sure you click Studies in the top menu so you can read the extensive clinical trials and testing information that has been conducted for Florastor.Hope this helps


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Iwillcuremyibs said:


> Florastor has been very helpful in decreasing gas. I may have to take it for the rest of my life.


That's great news, so glad to hear it is helping you!







I know I'd still be bloated up like a huge balloon and going to the BR 6+ times a day with watery 'D' if it weren't for the Florastor.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs (May 17, 2007)

MidnightThank you so very much for reminding me how great Florastor was.This past summer my ex GI doctor gave me an anti biotic which destroyed all intestinal bacteria. I followed it with Florastor. Florastor worked wonders. The doctor never warned me that once I stopped taking Florastor the problems would return. In fact he never tested my flora to see if an overgrowth of bacteria was the cause of my gas.Thank you again for giving me my life back


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awwww, it's my pleasure to help out if and when I can hun







Hope you continue to feel better every day!


----------

